

New Law Raises Funding Hopes For Startups, Worries Over Fraud - richardofyork
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/03/29/149620312/new-law-raises-funding-hopes-for-startups-worries-over-fraud

======
kls
I don't know the details about the bill but it is a given that there is going
to be fraud, I think the big issue will be if they set the amount that a
person can contribute low enough the system should not cause that much damage,
conversely the advantages are numerous the fact that people can easily get
funding for ideas will generate a good deal of innovation and super charge
discovery of new feasible markets. A lot maximum investment and the sheer
numbers of distribution of risk will help insure the system from the eventual
fraud that will arise. I think the benefits for all involved far outweigh the
risks. I mean even a small $100 investment in a formative Facebook would reap
substantial reward for the investor. I look at it this way, it sure beats
buying a $20 scratch off, their odds are probably better and it helps generate
revenue for a lot of hands along the line. I think it is one of the better
pieces of legislation that has been passed as of late.

